# Putting Ice In Reservoir To Turn Plants Purple



## Heterotextual (Feb 14, 2009)

Would it be a good idea to add ice into my water so that the plants will turn purple. And when should I do this... I am growin afghani and juicy fruit


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

does that happen in nature? 
no...
i think that's a newb question.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 14, 2009)

you should never do this man!!!! It would either kill or shock the shit out of your plants. purple is not always good its usually a sign of cold weather or nute deficiency. If purple is what you want get a purple strain, but even then out of ten seeds one or two may turn purple. most good genetics are never purple so don't concentrate on getting purple; concentrate on quality and if you by chance get purple then great. just my 2 cents


----------



## indianaman (Feb 14, 2009)

there are many threads on the subject... go up to search.. then threads and type in keywords or your question and study...
i learn things everyday


----------



## musicjunkey (Feb 14, 2009)

ya man i smoked some purple shit one time and when i say shit i mean shit it was from cold shock and thats all you will be doing by putting ice in your resivor


----------



## SayNoToDrugs55 (Feb 14, 2009)

Your strain you have going will be great if you don't screw it over with freezing water!! Afghani, it's the landrace of Afghanistan!! Ohh so hot.


----------



## jem (Feb 14, 2009)

dude please don't put ice in res your going for 23C that is perfect temp you will shock your plants don't do this plants don't turn purple from ice. its genetics


----------



## SayWord (Feb 14, 2009)

ive read of peeps doin this with like white widow to make it look more white. i think i read it in one of the cannabibles?


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

SayWord said:


> ive read of peeps doin this with like white widow to make it look more white. i think i read it in one of the cannabibles?



wow and wow...


----------



## lampshade (Feb 15, 2009)

Bucket head said:


> wow and wow...


Stress to the roots during the night actually stops flower development. so no. The reason cold AIR temps make the bud purple is b/c chlorophyll cant live in cold temperatures but anthocyanin can (the purple pigment). So its genetics and weather not one or the other.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 15, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Stress to the roots during the night actually stops flower development. so no. The reason cold AIR temps make the bud purple is b/c chlorophyll cant live in cold temperatures but anthocyanin can (the purple pigment). So its genetics and weather not one or the other.



right on...


----------



## sandmonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

I still don't see what all the fuss is regarding purple weed...


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 16, 2009)

yea what does the purple do for you? i have always heard unless its a purple strain it was grown in the wrong climate. and to me the wrong climate produces wrong bud.


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 16, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> yea what does the purple do for you? i have always heard unless its a purple strain it was grown in the wrong climate. and to me the wrong climate produces wrong bud.


once again wordz of wisdom...


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 16, 2009)

well heres my super bubba kush clone that is turning purple from the cold weather low 40's to high 30's i also clipped off all the fan laves and lst'd it for a few days i also have smoke plenty of bubba kush that had hues of purple in it so it could be in the genetics a lil bit i forgot to add that this clone is a dwarf


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Mar 22, 2009)

I got a good ? for yall. Say a plant was about 8 inches from veg to flower. After a few weeks it gets about ohh...2 feet and starting to get the white hairs out of the top and early colas below that. Will that plant still get alot taller or is it going to slow down and fill out???????


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ive put frozen plastic soda bottles in my res to cool the water down. I didnt do this to turn the bud purple. I have heard that cooler nights will force your bud purple so long as its in its genetics. Also if its in your genetics then it should normally do this once you deprive it from its nutrients via flushing before harvesting. Its important to have cool nights and flushing done at the same time. 

Im growing blueberry bud and introducing it to cooler nights as im getting near harvest. Come check out my journal.


----------



## Lil Czr (Mar 24, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> I still don't see what all the fuss is regarding purple weed...


I hear you man, I don't get it either...


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 24, 2009)

purple is very symbolic in nature....


----------



## greenearth5 (Mar 24, 2009)

*PURPLE POT
The colour of kings can add a royal flush to your herb.*

Purple: the color of kings and regality, of luxury, wealth, and sophistication. Purple invokes feelings of passion, romance, and sensitivity. Combine this mystically powerful color with trichome-crystal-encrusted buds, and you have such a gorgeously rare jewel that even the most jaded connoisseur&#8217;s jaw will drop as a severe Pavlovian response takes full effect upon their THC receptors. In two words, purple kind has BAG APPEAL. Just what is so captivating about purple buds? What factors are involved in the creation of these noble nugs?





History of the Color Purple
Purple is a very rare color in nature with a fascinating history in civilization. The earliest archaeological evidence for the origins of purple dyes points to the Minoan civilization in Crete, about 1900 BC. The ancient land of Canaan (its corresponding Greek name was Phoenicia, which means &#8220;land of the purple&#8221 was the center of the ancient purple-dye industry.

&#8220;Tyrian Purple,&#8221; an ancient purple dye mentioned in texts dated from around 1600 BC, was produced from the mucus of the hypobranchial gland of certain species of marine mollusks. It took some 12,000 shellfish to extract 1.5 grams of pure dye. Legend has it that this discovery can be attributed to Herakles, or more precisely, to his dog, whose mouth became stained purple from eating snails along the Levantine coast. Mmmmm, purple escargot. Shortly thereafter, King Phoenix received a purple-dyed robe from Herakles, and decreed the rulers of Phoenicia should wear this color as a royal symbol.





Rome, Egypt, and Persia all used purple as the imperial standard color. Purple dyes were rare and expensive; only the rich had access to them. The purple colorants used came from different sources, most extracted from fish or insects. The imperial purple of Rome was based on the mollusk from which purpura originates. Aurelian, a third-century Roman emperor, refused to let his wife buy a purpura-dyed silk garment, as it cost its weight in gold. Today the same value is placed on cannabis, though this is due to the artificially inflated effects of prohibition on supply-and-demand economics.

Insect and snail-based colors were mentioned in the Bible for use in textile furnishings of the Tabernacle and for the sacred vestments for the High Priest Aaron. They also were used in King Solomon&#8217;s and King Herod&#8217;s temples in Jerusalem. With the decline of the Roman Empire, the use of Tyrian Purple also declined, and large-scale production ceased with the fall of Constantinople in 1453. It was replaced by cheaper dyes such as lichen purple and madder root.

Pope Paul II in 1464 introduced the so-called &#8220;Cardinal&#8217;s Purple,&#8221; which was actually scarlet extracted from the kermes insect. This became the first luxury dye of the Middle Ages.





When Spain colonized Central and South America, dyes were exported extensively from both places. Among these were cochineal from Mexico and Peru.

The birth of the synthetic dye industry is attributed to the discovery of an aniline-based purple dye, called mauveine, by William H. Perkin in 1856. Perkin, an English chemist, accomplished this while searching for a cure for malaria, and is credited with changing the world of his time by making this purple color available to the masses. It became quite fashionable to wear clothing dyed with &#8220;mauve,&#8221; and Mr. Perkin became a very wealthy man. Today, genuine Tyrian Purple remains the domain of the rich.

If Emperor Aurelian were alive today, he might let his wife buy purple silk lingerie, but would likely say, &#8220;For the treasures of Rome, put that bong down, wife!&#8221; especially if her tastes in cannabis matched her color preference in silk. That is, unless he was skilled in the art of cannabis cultivation.





Purple Cannabis
The origins of purple cannabis are as much of a mystery as the origins of the plant itself. However, purpling is as natural as the changing colors on the leaves of deciduous trees in autumn, which is attributed in part to the pigment anthocyanin. Anthocyanin expression is controlled by both genetic and environmental factors. Purpling is a simple dominant Mendelian trait, with quantitative expression.

Environmental Factors
Several pigments are responsible for color in plants: chlorophyll, carotene, xanthophyll, and anthocyanins. Chlorophyll is the pigment in chloroplasts of plants that reflects green light. Plants use the energy absorbed by chlorophyll in photosynthesis to produce food for their growth and development. It is continually broken down during photosynthesis and being replenished by the plant.





Carotene and xanthophyll are pigments that reflect orange and yellow light respectively. Both are present in the chloroplasts, with chlorophyll enabling the plant to absorb a wider range of wavelengths of light and thus capture more energy. These pigments are present in such small quantities that the more dominant chlorophyll typically masks them.

During flowering, with the passing of summer, days become shorter. The phytochromes, the light-sensing mechanisms in leaves, recognize the shorter day lengths. The shorter days and lower temperatures arrest chlorophyll production. Chlorophyll breaks down faster than it is replaced, allowing the yellow and orange pigments to be unmasked.





The molecules reflecting red wavelengths, anthocyanins, are water-soluble pigments that occur in the cell sap, creating the red, pink, and purple hues. These pigments may not be present during the summer, or vegetative cycle, but their formation is encouraged during a succession of cool nights and sunny days. During these days when photosynthesis and chlorophyll production are decreasing, an abundance of sugars accumulates in the leaf. The cool nights promote a separation layer of cells in the petiole&#8212;where the leaf attaches to the stem&#8212;that prevents sugar from flowing out of the leaf, and also arrests the flow of nutrients into the leaf. The formation of anthocyanin requires bright light, a diminishing water supply, and the accumulation of sugars trapped in the leaf.

Another factor that can cause purpling is nutrient deficiency, generally phosphorus. Although these stunted plants may bedazzle the novice, they are typically quite distinguishable from naturally occurring anthocyanin expression, due to the other visible adverse side effects of nutrient deficiency, such as leaf and bud malformation and low calyx-to-leaf ratios.

Genetics/Degrees of Purple
The discussion of Mendelian genetics, anthocyanin-expression traits and which genes at which loci influence them, mean and variance, and heritability in quantitative inheritance is beyond the scope here and will have to be left for a future article. However, there are easily observable indicators that aid in the quest for the purple kind.





The first degree of natural purpling in cannabis could be characterized as occurring exclusively in the leaves and petioles: the colors of autumn appearing in the fan leaves during cooler temperatures and close to harvest. The Akala hybrid is a beautiful example of the first stages in this level of purpling. The Akala is a four-way cross of a Northern Lights x Blueberry to a California indica x Hawaiian sativa. The aroma it produces is extremely pungent and skunky-sweet, smelling of spicy flowers and grapes with delicious buttery/toffee undertones. It has a very potent and extremely fast-acting high that is clear and energetic.





A more expressively first-degree purple hybrid, the Blue Ruskaya also responds to the same cooler environmental conditions, but, in addition to the fan leaves, the cola leaves also dominantly display its colors. The Blue Ruskaya is a &#8220;cherry phenotype&#8221; AK-47 x Bionic Blueberry hybrid that combines the power of its parentage in both taste and potency, with a uniquely sweet &#8220;cherry/berry&#8221; flavor and a stunning appearance.





In the search for purple hybrids, one factor to consider is, although purple leaves are pretty to look at during flowering, most of these are manicured away post harvest. With the onset of extensive purpling to the base of the bud leaves, we are beginning to gain some bag appeal, as the California-Orange and Blue Ruskaya nugs reveal.

The second degree is where purple begins to manifest beyond the leaves and on to the calyxes. The AB Hybrid is a jewel of an example of this level, purpling very dramatically in the leaves with splashes amongst the calyxes. We&#8217;re on to some serious bag appeal now! The AB Hybrid is a hermaphroditic cross between Emerald Triangle Funk and an old Oregon Purple indica/sativa hybrid. The taste is just dank and funky (inherited from the ET Funk). In fact, the particular AB Hybrid phenotype pictured has been appropriately dubbed &#8220;DAB,&#8221; an acronym for dank-ass bitch. However, this hybrid also possesses some very sweet, exotic perfume notes, and is so distinctive that it is quite difficult to put into words. &#8220;Smells like hippies,&#8221; some have said. Perhaps this is because of the combination of dank and incense. It definitely fills the room with its aroma, which lingers for hours.





Tasting of geraniums and cocoa, the Black Russian (a Blackberry x AK-47 hybrid) also falls into the second-degree category, but is unique in that the leaf largely remains green. It is the calyxes that are primarily affected, and these show purple from early flowering on through harvest even under extremely high temperatures, a trait for which it was bred from its Blackberry mum.





This brings us to the third and final degree of purpledom, the Blackberry. This rare phenotype exhibits a deep, dark purple bordering on black on all its calyxes (even nodal), under all circumstances except extreme high temperature, from the start of flowering through harvest. The Blackberry&#8217;s taste is as unique as its appearance, with scents all in the &#8220;high-note&#8221; range; tip of the tongue, if you will. There are no earthy, musky tones at all, but rather, elements of violets and opium with a slight antiseptic note. Even the trichomes of the Blackberry are purple, which makes extracting bubble hash a rewarding process, as both the water and the hash end up purple.





Therein lies the quest for cannabis breeders. As I raise a toast of vapor from purple bubble hash nested upon a bed of purple kind filtered through purple bubble water, I feel not unlike a king, and I decree: May the royal purple herb grace your garden, and may we all be blessed with life&#8217;s little luxuries.
by Nebu


----------



## tallicagolf (Mar 24, 2009)

sandmonkey said:


> I still don't see what all the fuss is regarding purple weed...


Bag appeal, and all the homies will be like "yo son youz got purple dro, shit i needz some of that"


----------



## the357ink (Mar 28, 2009)

And it jackes up the price....bag appeal is definetly right....


----------



## snoop2217 (Mar 28, 2009)

the357ink said:


> And it jackes up the price....bag appeal is definetly right....


I believe it jacks the price up, but then again your not too smart paying extra for a purple color 


Bucket head said:


> right on...





Bucket head said:


> once again wordz of wisdom...


I agree that you agree, ha ha


----------



## SayNoToDrugs55 (Mar 30, 2009)

If your asking the question, "What does purple do for you?" Then what does green do for you? If I knew how to grow a completly black weed plant that tasted like coffee, Id probably try and do it. What Im saying is, most the time, GOOD purple usualy has a grapey/skunky taste. Is like a red mj plant that taste like strawberry..(Strawberry Haze) or a color from a fruit you know of by the color it is. THat is how human beings express there taste characteristics...mostly by sight.


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 28, 2009)

Why wouldnt you just have got a purple strain, and just my 2 cents crank the ac on the last week ..............the strain you got aint gonna turn purple (fyi) unless there going to curl over and die................ Normally i crank the ac on the last week cause i have a purple strain and it make itturn purple a lil more.

purple isnt always good....


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 28, 2009)

SayWord said:


> ive read of peeps doin this with like white widow to make it look more white. i think i read it in one of the cannabibles?


I can guarantee Jason King mentions no such thing in the cannabibles.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (May 13, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Stress to the roots during the night actually stops flower development. so no. The reason cold AIR temps make the bud purple is b/c chlorophyll cant live in cold temperatures but anthocyanin can (the purple pigment). So its genetics and weather not one or the other.


Almost right. However I breed purple and my temps are very very closely regulated ny genetics turn even some trichromes purple. It can be weather OR genetics OR both. Back on subject though would you kill your own daughter? If you answered yes to this your sick and you need to get to fillin up ice trays. DONT DO IT!


----------



## betta take covr (May 16, 2009)

when you "gots da puprp on deck" homies be all like, "yo ill pay 25 a G for some of them grapes." lol i went to the club a couple days ago and bought an 8th of some purp for 55 and an 8th of some hydro ass sour applle cough for 35, let me tell you... I would rather smoke a bowl to the dome of the SA over a square of the "mendo purps" I will however admit I bought the purps cuz they looked soo bomb, but in the ends they were shit potency... Id say unless ur just trynna get a lil bit of purple on ur plant, dont do the ice cube thing, just go with a purple strain like everyone else has been saying, although I am going to surround one of my plants with ice cube close to harvest just to see what happens, i mean you gotta try it once right'?


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 16, 2009)

i only read the first couple posts but i think the last few days shittt it might work..i never done it never heard of it but here cold turns plants purple but thats only making the roots cold but the last few days before harvest it could possibly turn it purple or add more trichs..anyone tried it on here?


----------



## Purpanaire (May 24, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> i only read the first couple posts but i think the last few days shittt it might work..i never done it never heard of it but here cold turns plants purple but thats only making the roots cold but the last few days before harvest it could possibly turn it purple or add more trichs..anyone tried it on here?


 Why?? No ice in rez! 

Peace
Purpanaire


----------



## steelerfan (May 24, 2009)

every purple strain I've had has not been that good,.....it looks nice but that was about it,.(it smelled nice too)


----------



## Mr. (Jun 7, 2009)

I turned 8 sprouts purple. I made a big mistake by adding nutes when they were only a week old. That was one of my first newb mistakes.


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 7, 2009)

The color would come out more if you can get the room temp way down. Adding ice will shock the shit out of them and might stop the flowering.


----------



## ShoAL paTroL (Jun 7, 2009)

hell no!it critical mportance for a healty root zone,that the water temp stay between 66-68 f.it doesnt have to be right on but consistently staying at these temps are good.at these temps the nute solution holds a goood amount of O2 within it,and the nute absorbtion rates are still high enough for most plants.lower water contains more O2 but interfer with nute absorption rates.the only way i found to keep the nute solution consistently within the correct temp range is to use a water chiller...works great


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 22, 2009)

This doesnt sound like a good idea.


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 22, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> I can guarantee Jason King mentions no such thing in the cannabibles.


I can guarantee you he does in the first volume of the Cannabible, when criticizing White Widow and how commercial growers in 'dam try to make it more white. He's criticizing, not advertising this method.

on p.184: "Some commercial Dutch growers are rumored to stress these plants (by running ice water through the hydroponic system, for example) to give them an extra-white appearance. Scary."


----------



## luielugatz (Sep 22, 2009)

ive heard from an old grower i know that if u wanted to get a change in the color of bud would be to simulate a frost....i dont thin you could do it by the roots you would have a serious problem, but i dont know about changeing the temp in the room....i never tried it but i would like to know if someone has....


----------



## casper23 (Sep 22, 2009)

why do so many people want purple? damn, like all the people in my neck of the woods are all talking about how purp is the best weed and all that and how they have tried widow and afgooi, etc and purp is the best. yeah its an opinion but purps are OK at best, yeah they taste good but shit go for quality not color. hell i have a auto flower blue mystic and nothing on it is blue.


----------



## luielugatz (Sep 22, 2009)

its all probably a mind fuck they see it and think its great.....and ya dude i just came.....lmfao i like the avatar....


----------



## casper23 (Sep 22, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> its all probably a mind fuck they see it and think its great.....and ya dude i just came.....lmfao i like the avatar....


 
thanks, lol i like my avatar to


----------



## jfour (Oct 5, 2009)

indianaman said:


> does that happen in nature?
> no...
> i think that's a newb question.


 
Does 24 hour light happen in nature?

How about synthetic antibiotics?

Let your mind wander man and be a LOT less cruel, it's not them who looks like the idiot.


----------



## Savvy (Oct 5, 2009)

If you want purple nugs, just add purple food dye too your last couple of waterings and you should have purple nugs 

Of course I'm just assuming they'll go purple 

Someone care to try it


----------



## tea tree (Oct 5, 2009)

lol, you are giveing all of us who grow purple plants a bad name. I mean like purple urkle and purple wreck! Lol.


----------



## Solcyn26 (Oct 5, 2009)

SayNoToDrugs55 said:


> If your asking the question, "What does purple do for you?" Then what does green do for you? If I knew how to grow a completly black weed plant that tasted like coffee, Id probably try and do it. What Im saying is, most the time, GOOD purple usualy has a grapey/skunky taste. Is like a red mj plant that taste like strawberry..(Strawberry Haze) or a color from a fruit you know of by the color it is. THat is how human beings express there taste characteristics...mostly by sight.


ummmm.....no


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 15, 2009)

why the hate for the purpling phenotype? i often find purple buds to be tasty as hell and very fruity. I grow purple kush, and it is the finest smoke i've yet encountered. if you don't think purple tastes amazing, your smoking the wrong stuff.


----------



## kilroywashere (Jul 18, 2011)

phreakygoat said:


> why the hate for the purpling phenotype? i often find purple buds to be tasty as hell and very fruity. I grow purple kush, and it is the finest smoke i've yet encountered. if you don't think purple tastes amazing, your smoking the wrong stuff.


agreed purple kush is delicious, however stress weed, not so much.


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 21, 2011)

I might try to chill my res the last few weeks before harvest. I know that your plant likes colder temperatures to increase thc near the end of harvest. and plants do respond to root temperatures as well as the temperature in its environment. I have heard first hand of people doing this successfully to whiten their pre-harvest. If I tried it, I would run a chiller, and increase cold water it till my res was 50 degrees. Trying to purple a plant may be overboard. but there is truth in colder root zones and thc production in the last few weeks of harvest.
I dont see how you res would hold its temperature without you making many trips to the freezer everyday. So I wouldnt reccomend ice cubes, but really want to try a chiller towards the end next time. And saying dutch people might stress their buds by running ice water through roots is bullshit. Dutch people are the pioneers of weed production, and have nft methods that blow our shit out of the water using much less energy and nutrients.


----------



## jordan293 (Jul 21, 2011)

Alaska has 24 hr light


jfour said:


> Does 24 hour light happen in nature?
> 
> How about synthetic antibiotics?
> 
> Let your mind wander man and be a LOT less cruel, it's not them who looks like the idiot.


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Jul 22, 2011)

Up until 2 months ago, I used to put frozen 1 gallon jugs of water in both of my res 2 times a day, and my aerocloner. I was doing it for a different reason, but none the less I was still doing it.  I was doing it to keep my water temps under 70 (75 in cloner). My systems are RDWCs, and I put them in the epicenter, so might be a bit different. But I put the jugs in my aerocloner as well, and the roots would dangle and sit on the ice. Never had any problems, only beautiful white roots. Really though chillers are the best way to drop water temp. 1 Gallon of ice would cool my aerocloner with 10 gallons 10 degrees, from 80 to 70.


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Jul 22, 2011)

I am not saying your idea will work, just that I don't think it will be as disastrous as some people here think. Care to tell us a bit more about your set-up and strain? 

Also I would like to quickly add, the argument that if it doesn't happen in nature it's not good for the plants is a silly and invalid argument. 1500 PPM of CO2 doesn't happen in nature. Compare plants 'breathing' 1500PPM of CO2 compared to the natural 350PPM of CO2 and see which are happier.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 22, 2011)

this is rediculous.


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 23, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> this is rediculous.


That was a well thought out comment. Your moms rediculous


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

you do that and you will kill your plants


----------



## max316420 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a good idea, just go to the store and buy some purple spray paint and paint them.... Or you could always try using some bong water that some purple weed has been smoked in. That might work


----------

